# NEED 200 LB's OF LEAD BB's



## goosebuster_a1 (Dec 10, 2006)

Dose anyone know where I can get about 200 lbs of lead bb'? I cant seam to locate any. Thanks


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't know if you can even still get lead BBs, you'll probably have to go with the next closest size Buck. Have you contacted Hornady? They can usually help me out when I need something for a odd reloading project.

1-800-338-3220


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Ballistics products has it, but is like $19/ 8#

http://shop2.mailordercentral.com/bpica ... sp?dept=65


----------



## goosebuster_a1 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys, I'll check it out.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

try and see if reclaimed or recylced will work for you.


----------



## GUNSHIP (Jan 18, 2007)

jimbob357 said:


> Ballistics products has it, but is like $19/ 8#
> 
> http://shop2.mailordercentral.com/bpica ... sp?dept=65


A word of warning, you better buy while it's still cheap. Bullet and lead prices are supposed to get higher after spring.

Just rumor supposedly, but so was the last rumor they were going up this fall. 

Best wishes, Bill


----------

